# Any Opinions on a pup Outta this?



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Looking for opinions based on ppl who deal with this bloodline. Would this be a good representation of what it is or is it a bit too diluted/scatterbred/ect. Just curious if this would be considered a nice ped....

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [91477] :: '''HOLDEN'S SHAKIE'''

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [369022] :: RED AND WHITE DOG

Feel free to start a convo. Looking for some feedback.. Things been a little slow..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Nice lil blend... If you think it strikes your fancy all you can do is find out.. Could be a good worker for ya... Looks like its well put together just needs a lil lining up, JMO, a scatterbred but would be good if you have your eye on a linebred dog later.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Could make some good workers... ^ I agree its a little scatterbred but could work out great


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Yea I really like "Shakie"... I know some people that have some hounds off the April Dogs in that ped, and I might converse with them just see how things match up. The pup I'm looking at is almost 2 I believe. She's a nice looking dog, very active


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

I like it all but the Mayday stuff, there is nothing wrong with a good scatter bred dog. Nothing at all.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

SECD said:


> I like it all but the Mayday stuff, there is nothing wrong with a good scatter bred dog. Nothing at all.


Couldn't have said it better myself. Scattered yes but nice peds nonetheless.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Mayday is bad? Or just not your cup of tea?

Here is another female (The full sister to the mother of the one I seen actually, but they'd have the same ped)... What you guys think about her? Supposed to be hammonds...But something don't seem right. 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [384004] :: FORDS LITTLE ASIA

And the Father is http://apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=323763


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nothing wrong with Mayday just not something everyone likes. As said nothing wrong with a scatter bred dog, and really if you don't mind thats what matters. Some people like tight bred dogs some don't. I don't personally care for an overly tight dog, so this ped is fine imo.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

That what I was wondering.. I didn't know if there was like a bad mayday juju lol


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

The Asia dog above, is the hammonds in her legit? Something seems off considering, the Hammonds stuff just appears, and doesn't really trace back..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Its cause its NOT .. the Hammonds name we all associate with APBT and bulldogs. 

Just someone with the same last name, there are chavis dogs with Hammonds in the name and they are owned by someone else too. I talk to Mr. Hammonds quite a bit and I can tell you that is not something Mr Hammonds would take or register or use. At first I thought the hips looked like a hammonds dog but overall NO. Even though this dog has a red nose and a 1/4 texas express dogs the overall product is made up of performance quality Am Staff. You'll know a Hammonds dog and ped when you see it.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I hope I can one day read peds like you all! I am always so impressed reading this section. I guess that is what happens when you have a real passion for these dogs!


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

I would go for it. Like other people are saying, Scatterbred but I saw some good dogs in those peds! Especially Shakie.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Just because a PED has good hounds doesn't mean the final stock is, especially when it is all over the place. it really depends on what you are looking to do, the blend is really more "performance" Bulldog, AST, what-have-you. I wouldn't feel the security of a worker because its hit or miss, some scatterbred dogs make damn fine catch dogs, others more or less pet quality with some "go"..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> Just because a PED has good hounds doesn't mean the final stock is, especially when it is all over the place. it really depends on what you are looking to do, the blend is really more "performance" Bulldog, AST, what-have-you. I wouldn't feel the security of a worker because its hit or miss, some scatterbred dogs make damn fine catch dogs, others more or less pet quality with some "go"..


:goodpost: 
which means instead of having as Heinzl called the ALL AROUND ALL PURPOSE DOG .. EXAMPLE: You have a litter of 8 and 2 are bulldogs, 2 are bandogs, 2 are terriers, and 2 are a blend of all a well balanced and superb dog. We can follow this again and again in the dogs and the pedigrees.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Yep Stan.. And every once in a while you'll have a scatterbred breeding where a pup or two will have "throw back traits" where they possess that of 2 - 3 sometimes as far back as 5 generations.. Meaning, 1 - 2 pups could prove game if looking for APBT.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> Yep Stan.. And every once in a while you'll have a scatterbred breeding where a pup or two will have "throw back traits" where they possess that of 2 - 3 sometimes as far back as 5 generations.. Meaning, 1 - 2 pups could prove game if looking for APBT.


you said it bra' 
yep.. thus the term scattered thus are the traits...


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> Just because a PED has good hounds doesn't mean the final stock is, especially when it is all over the place. it really depends on what you are looking to do, the blend is really more "performance" Bulldog, AST, what-have-you. I wouldn't feel the security of a worker because its hit or miss, some scatterbred dogs make damn fine catch dogs, others more or less pet quality with some "go"..


Which dog were you referring to?

Also thanx for all the info you guys. Yea, I could smell a rat with hammonds stuff. I think I'ma leave that one alone. As for the first one, a pup outta red and white dog X Shakie, I might give her a try.


----------

